# Got my 13G salty all setup :) will post pics as it cycles and the rock comes alive



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So after an entire day of driving all over town to get my new lights from Frank at AQ.LED and my dead rock from Dave in port moody my tank is setup and cycling!! I also added cycle and a prawn in a mesh bag to help along the cycle. I will add a new pic every 2 weeks or so 







Boiling the rocks






Added the substrate






Built my rock formation with a drill and some zap straps






Attached my LED lighting it has cloud and lightning settings (from AQ.LED)






Heater and thermometer installed

Video ADDED!!! ||
||
V


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

looks good should be a nice tank have you added stability yet it will help with cycle


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

scott tang said:


> looks good should be a nice tank have you added stability yet it will help with cycle


I sure did  I will be adding it evey day until I'm cycled


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks great! that light is kinda perfect for the foot print! Frank has some great stuff over there


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I sure like the light, tank is looking good too. Can wait to c frags and fish in it  maybe sea horses?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

LOL ya do sea horses


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cool tank,nice light


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

fancy tank.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking good so far, will keep an eye out for updates.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Any update? pic updates are so much better too just saying


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Added some live rock from Claudia hopefully i will start seeing some seeding going on  My tank is almost cycled as well thanks to adding stability


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks good! like the rock setup, that cave will be a perfect hangout for a cleaner shrimp... gotta love stability! use it on all my setups, though i didn't do it on my salty one


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

monkE said:


> looks good! like the rock setup, that cave will be a perfect hangout for a cleaner shrimp... gotta love stability! use it on all my setups, though i didn't do it on my salty one


Thanks I probably put all my rocks together 20 times before i found what i wanted  and yea I can't wait until i can put a cleaner shrimp in there!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I went to JLaquatics on Saturday and I change my mind on small setup as there are so many nice looking fish. I know I can't stop myself from buying fish so now I need to save up for 120G and up so there are room for fish to swim . Will pm you for advice on reef setup Jason as I am totally noob when it comes to reef.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Added a video!!!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good, soon is going to b full of corals


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Soon to be a bigger hole in your wallet  It's addicting no matter the cost! Splurged almost $400 in the last two weeks..good thing my partner wasn't there to nag me 
Anyways nice start! What kind of lights did you get? Looks like it penetrates pretty well.
Is your tank cycled yet? I might have some live rubble if you need. Hurry and get your tank ready for corals, I want another group buy 



Claudia said:


> Looking good, soon is going to b full of corals


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes the tank is fully cycled  My light is 4 10w LED's with full controllable timers and lightning thats why it penetrates so well it has the power to burn everything in there if its set to high. I got it because I didn't want limitations on what i could grow just because of the light. Its home made by a friend of seahorse_fanatic's suuuuuuch a good price too.



Nicole said:


> Soon to be a bigger hole in your wallet  It's addicting no matter the cost! Splurged almost $400 in the last two weeks..good thing my partner wasn't there to nag me
> Anyways nice start! What kind of lights did you get? Looks like it penetrates pretty well.
> Is your tank cycled yet? I might have some live rubble if you need. Hurry and get your tank ready for corals, I want another group buy


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Can you spot the new frags


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey how's your tank doing? Any updates? And yes, I recognize that huge "frag" of bright green monti!


----------

